# How to Hide Columns in Power Query editor



## bbqpringles

So, I'm sure there is an easy answer to this, but for some reason I can't seem to find how to hide column(s) in Power Query.

I'm pulling from an existing Excel workbook to create a query, but when I'm in the editor and right-click on the column, there is no option to hide the column.  I also don't see anything in the ribbon that would allow me to hide the column in the editor.  I've included a link to an evernote file that shows what is available when I right-click on the column header.

I'm totally green with Power Query, but hoping that I can use it to automate some monotonous data formatting tasks on reports I pull weekly/bi-weekly...

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## bbqpringles

https://www.evernote.com/shard/s3/s...5069366dcd0f/83e5e06dd5fed1a3f0b10083e270dada

Sorry - above is the link to see what I'm seeing when I right-click on the column...


----------



## alex1alex

you can't hide it from the view in PowerQuery......(you can remove it though...second row down on your screen shot)
if you want to hide it from the end user in the Excel client, then once you have the data in the Data Model, you can "hide from client tools"  in there.


----------



## bbqpringles

Thanks, alex1alex.

I saw some posts where they actually showed where you can right-click on the column and there was an option to "hide" the column.  I'm realizing now (thanks to your comment) that those were probably earlier versions of the product where the word "hide" was actually used to remove the columns.

Sure would be a nice feature as there are sometimes column you might not want to see in a final report, but you don't necessarily want to have it deleted altogether...


----------

